# Smoke Unit Does Not Work Out of the Box



## Hank Rearden (Dec 30, 2014)

I just bought a Lionel Pennsylvania Flyer O-Gauge Remote Train Set and the smoke unit does not work at all. Everything else seems to work perfectly out of the box but nothing from the smoke unit. The switch is in the on position and I probably added as much as 6 drops and nothing. 

Is there anything I can try or just see about getting it fixed under warranty?


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

I think you need more than six drops to start. What do the directions say?


----------



## Hank Rearden (Dec 30, 2014)

It says 4 to 6. I don't want to put in too much either. How much more should I do before overdoing it?


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Besides adding a little more fluid, power up the track, get it in neutral, then turn up the voltage all the way. Wait about 30 seconds, and then start it moving. If no smoke, here is what is inside. I know many are reluctant to open up a new engine but removing four screws near the corners will allow you to pull off the shell.










The two wires coming out of the top of the smoke unit go to the frame (bare wire) and the pickup roller (insulated wire) through the smoke on/off switch. The resistor inside is 28 ohms. You may have to disconnect one wire to read 28 ohms otherwise it should read something lower due to the other circuitry in the engine.

Pete


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome to Lionel products...


----------



## Hank Rearden (Dec 30, 2014)

I have probably a dozen drops in there now having put in a little at a time.

I would open it up but I think that would void the warranty. I guess I'll just have to be happy as is until I can call them up on Monday about warranty.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Lionel usually recommends taking the train to a certified repair center. There is a search on their site for the closest one. That is usually the best bet for getting it fixed fast. If it is brand new I would contact the seller for a replacement. Last Lionel repair I had took a month and a half and that was for a replacement not repair.

One other thing, I believe the warranty states that it has to be sold by a Lionel partner for the warranty to hold. Some of the certified places are a little more lenient with that


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi HANK,
Did you try blowing down into the stack? Sometimes a air bubble forms and it won't smoke, a little blow down the stack breaks that bubble. Hope this helps?


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

i have the same loco. what i did was change the resistor to a lower ohms to get it hotter faster. it helped a little bit but its a puffer unit so cant really expect much out of these.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've changed the 30 ohm smoke resistor in those to 20 or 22 ohms, makes a huge difference in the smoke. We had several come in that the owners complained about no smoke. However, when we put them on rollers and run the power up to 16-18 volts, plenty of smoke. Of course, they'd leave the tracks at that speed if they weren't on stationary rollers. It's just an unfortunate choice of smoke resistors by Lionel for these engines.


----------



## Hank Rearden (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll try blowing in the stack to see if that is my issue as it certainly couldn't hurt to try.

I sent an email to the closest repair shop to see if I can bring it in next Saturday.

Sending it back is a hassle, although I doubt Amazon would give me any problems. They practically had it to my door before I lifted my finger from the purchase button! LOL


----------



## Hank Rearden (Dec 30, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've changed the 30 ohm smoke resistor in those to 20 or 22 ohms, makes a huge difference in the smoke. We had several come in that the owners complained about no smoke. However, when we put them on rollers and run the power up to 16-18 volts, plenty of smoke. Of course, they'd leave the tracks at that speed if they weren't on stationary rollers. It's just an unfortunate choice of smoke resistors by Lionel for these engines.


I will suggest that to my repair person.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Hank, it looks like you are close to Concord. Thats where Lionel service is now located. You can arrange to bring it to them and they will fix it while you wait. They might even modify for you for better smoke output. I know that was a service they performed when Mike Reagan was in charge of service.

Pete


----------



## Hank Rearden (Dec 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> Hank, it looks like you are close to Concord. Thats where Lionel service is now located. You can arrange to bring it to them and they will fix it while you wait. They might even modify for you for better smoke output. I know that was a service they performed when Mike Reagan was in charge of service.
> 
> Pete


Is it the same place where they have the Lionel store? They are having an event there on 12/5 and I was hoping to pick up the boxcar that is available that day only.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I can't tell you that for sure but I believe everything is in one location. They moved service from Ohio to NC a few years ago. Contact Lionel Customer Service to find out for sure. Depending on the problem they may fix while you wait or ask you to come back. The smoke unit on this engine is extremely simple. I would bet you won't have to wait long but make arrangements beforehand.

Pete


----------



## 2356 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Lionel service location*

Their service department is down the street about a half mile east of the store. I have always taken my stuff there since it is closer to me than any of the lhs. I always called the warranty repair number and they have told me about when to bring it in. Usually very cooperative. I have always left mine with them and then they send it back to me as I have never been in a rush to get it back.


----------



## Hank Rearden (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks. I will look into this option.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> We had several come in that the owners complained about no smoke.


A statement made to me by a old-timer sticks out in my memory. "Real Trains Have A Reason To Smoke......Toy Trains DO NOT". Now, that's food for thought!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Everybody has their opinion Pappy, I say smoke them if you have them.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

it could be worse, I know it is annoying not to have something work 100%, but at least yours runs, I had to replace my motor (worm gear was dead) and rear axle out of the box lol


----------



## Hank Rearden (Dec 30, 2014)

I also notice that my train slows down a great deal on the Fastrack curves. What would the likely cause of that be?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's normal for a locomotive without cruise control to slow in corners or on grades. There's more friction on a curve, so it takes more power to maintain speed.


----------



## Hank Rearden (Dec 30, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's normal for a locomotive without cruise control to slow in corners or on grades. There's more friction on a curve, so it takes more power to maintain speed.


Maybe a dumb question but are there some that have cruise control?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The basic LionChief product line doesn't have cruise, the LionChief Plus do have cruise. Of course, Legacy or MTH PS2/3 have cruise as well.


----------

